# Knitted Glass!!! Stunning!



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't know whether to put this in Links & Resources or just Pictures, but since I didn't make it I'll just put it here. Absolutely stunning cast glass by Carol Milne.

Cast glass is done by making a "positive", an object made with wax which will then be turned into glass. You then make a "negative" mold, usually made out of plaster. Chunks of glass are laid in or on top of the mold so that when the plaster mold is in the kiln, the glass melts into the mold, making the positive sculpture!

If I could figure out how she was able to knit with wax rods (I think she does some sort of "knit-like" thing but not exactly with needles), I would want to make one of these sooo bad!!!!! If you have any ideas, I would love to know because I would definitely make at least a little knit swatch out of glass 

http://www.carolmilne.com


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Now a pair of those socks would make an awesome birthday present


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Unbeeeeleeeevable. Stunning! So glad you posted the pix.
http://www.carolmilne.com/images/Knitting_glass_LO.pdf
Spru wax?!? Some people are so creative!


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Better than a glass shoe


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

HalloweenCat said:


> I didn't know whether to put this in Links & Resources or just Pictures, but since I didn't make it I'll just put it here. Absolutely stunning cast glass by Carol Milne.
> 
> Cast glass is done by making a "positive", an object made with wax which will then be turned into glass. You then make a "negative" mold, usually made out of plaster. Chunks of glass are laid in or on top of the mold so that when the plaster mold is in the kiln, the glass melts into the mold, making the positive sculpture!
> 
> ...


Wow, how cool is that!
I have done some kiln work, and I'm guessing here, but cotton will burn away in a kiln. I'm wondering if these are knit with cotton string or twine, then filled with plaster. When fired the cotton burns away and after firing and anealing the plaster is soaked away in water. 
Ofcourse this is a GUESS on my part.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

They are so cool! I hope you figure out the process.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Bitsee said:


> WOW!


ditto!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Would they be classed as "yarn bowls" ? lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> Wow, how cool is that!
> I have done some kiln work, and I'm guessing here, but cotton will burn away in a kiln. I'm wondering if these are knit with cotton string or twine, then filled with plaster. When fired the cotton burns away and after firing and anealing the plaster is soaked away in water.
> Ofcourse this is a GUESS on my part.


http://makezineblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/knitting_glass_lo.pdf

still looks confusing to me lol


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow - amazing!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Cinderella,Cinderella, Socks to match her slippers. Really out of my skill level for sure.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting and quite different!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

How amazingly beautiful!


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

You might see if there is anyone in your area that has a glass blowing studio and go and talk to them about this process. You might be able to get the material to knit the item you like and then have the glass artisan complete the project. They are wonderful.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! Those are really amazing! All I know about working with glass is that it is really time consuming as you heat the rods and only have a short time to work before heating again. Hey, I watch "Modern Marvels" with my son!

I am ashamed that I have never knit a pair of socks yet. My knitting socks will now be a "walk in the park" compared to these she "knitted" out of glass.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Halloweencat..... I just went to her website and if you click on the word "knitted glass" under the heading of ART BOOKS on the left hand side of the page, it takes you to a link where you can buy her book called "Knitting With Glass... how it is done" on Amazon. I think it was around $13.00 for the book. This should answer all your questions.


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

They are fantastic.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> WOW! Those are really amazing! All I know about working with glass is that it is really time consuming as you heat the rods and only have a short time to work before heating again. Hey, I watch "Modern Marvels" with my son!
> 
> I am ashamed that I have never knit a pair of socks yet. My knitting socks will now be a "walk in the park" compared to these she "knitted" out of glass.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!


I think you are thinking of glass blowing with the blow pipes. This is "warm glass" which is kiln work so you don't have to physically work with it


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Halloweencat..... I just went to her website and if you click on the word "knitted glass" under the heading of ART BOOKS on the left hand side of the page, it takes you to a link where you can buy her book called "Knitting With Glass... how it is done" on Amazon. I think it was around $13.00 for the book. This should answer all your questions.


Thank you! I think I'll have to get that


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have roamed around and roamed around her site and it doesn't look like she sells any of her pieces. I am going to have to find a spot where I might be able to send her a note.... I have to look further when I have more time. Her links take you to links which take you to links..... I am on my way out but would be interested in purchasing one of her pieces if they are available.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is very interesting, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Intensely fascinating work. thanks for sharing the link with us Halloween Cat.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! fascinating work


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> http://makezineblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/knitting_glass_lo.pdf
> 
> still looks confusing to me lol


You should see if Carol Milne offers any classes. THAT would make for a memorable vacation!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> WOW! Those are really amazing! All I know about working with glass is that it is really time consuming as you heat the rods and only have a short time to work before heating again. Hey, I watch "Modern Marvels" with my son!
> 
> I am ashamed that I have never knit a pair of socks yet. My knitting socks will now be a "walk in the park" compared to these she "knitted" out of glass.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!


You shouldn't feel ashamed for not knitting socks. You have knit so many wonderful things, I couldn't even count them all! You are quite the inspiration!


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

I actually work in glass alot (when I am not knitting!)The "bowl" is done like lampwork beads are done-heating a glass rod and bending it (very quickly). I can't imagine that the socks are done that way. We have a huge glass center here and I have printed the picture and will ask them the next time I am there.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I love the socks they look so real and have a lot of character.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are outstanding!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for posting this, HalloweenCat.....it's fascinating and so interesting to see what other craftsmen are doing!
julie


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Cpautler said:


> You shouldn't feel ashamed for not knitting socks. You have knit so many wonderful things, I couldn't even count them all! You are quite the inspiration!


Awww thanks! Sweet thing to say!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome work, what a great talent! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

What an amazing craft!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

This is most unusual and beautiful. Hope you find out how it is made. There's always something new on this Forum! AmyKnits is right, this is amazing.
Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Amazing! She is very talented! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, that is so amazing, they are gorgeous. Never heard of it before. Thanks for sharing, really interesting.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Let me explain a SPRU. Did you ever have someone in your family that assembled model cars or airplanes? The smaller parts come on little stick looking frames that they are molded onto. The spru is the little pieces that attach the part to the framework. When you make a piece using a mold made of several parts, especially if you are casting jewelry using the lost wax method you will get a spru where the channel that the metal enters the mold to get into the cavity in the mold. The SPRU is cleaned off of the casting when it is completely cooled. So a SPRU is not the wax or any other product that is a part of the finished item. See LOST WAX CASTING on Google and it explains it.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I have roamed around and roamed around her site and it doesn't look like she sells any of her pieces. I am going to have to find a spot where I might be able to send her a note.... I have to look further when I have more time. Her links take you to links which take you to links..... I am on my way out but would be interested in purchasing one of her pieces if they are available.


I would love one of her pieces too, I found some pieces you can buy from a gallery:
http://www.thebendergallery.com/searchresults.php?artistId=5972&page=31&start=1
I wish I could afford that... the "Bloom and Grow" is so sweet!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Really beautiful, thanks for sharing, can't understand how they are made. So much talent.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Those are so amazing. Love the colours of the socks.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, she is really fabulous! So very interesting, thank you!


----------

